# can a zebra danio live with a male betta fish in a 3 gallon tank



## bettaboy123 (Jun 13, 2014)

hi can a zebra danio live with mr.ziggy(name of my male betta fish) in a circular tank 3 gallon you can see half of it in my profile picture.

p.s what do you feed zebra danios


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Im not an expert but I was told no


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You've already been told "no" to putting any fish in your tank. You've also been told a snail is your only option.

Danios are shoaling fish that require a minimum number of six to be feel safe so it would be cruel to put just one in a tank.


----------



## bettaboy123 (Jun 13, 2014)

oh so you have to put multiple zebra danios if you can?


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, they need to be kept in groups. However, you can't fit them in your tank, with or without a betta. They're active fish, and need a bigger tank.

If you want a tankmate, I suggest a black mystery snail. I have one in my 3 gallon and one in my 2.5 gallon, and they're great. They're very active, and they're pretty fascinating to watch. They produce a lot of waste, though, so you probably shouldn't get one unless your tank is cycled. Another option is a nerite snail. They're not as big or active as the mysteries, but they eat lots of algae, and they come in several nice colors. 

Just a friendly tip - you might want to keep your questions about each subject in one or two forum threads. It makes it easier for people to keep track and give better answers.


----------

